# Intoxicated Mating Ritual



## Ghastlydoor (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
This is only my second post here.


*An Intoxicated Mating Ritual*


----------



## JosephB (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, pretty cool. It looks Mayan. And welcome.


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My name is Will Jacques. I'm an illustrator, as you can see. Here's some more of my stuff:


----------



## Monkey Doctor (Jul 7, 2011)

I really like your work. I like detatched nature of everything. It conveys a sense of the detatchment and interconnectedness of everything. Do you do anything like this as a papercutting?


----------



## Custard (Jul 7, 2011)

This is awesome! 

I agree with Joseph, it absolutely resembles mayan art.*


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Jul 7, 2011)

I draw freehand with a pen. I just start drawing and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Ghastlydoor (Jul 7, 2011)

Stream of conscious, I use it as meditation. It's like a huge puzzle all the time. It gives me a headache. I never use a pencil, so there's plenty of room to screw-up.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice work....I love it. Keep up the stream of creativity.


----------

